# SS MAGDALENA Route in 1900



## timhuskisson (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello, I have joined this forum in the hopes that somebody can help with a query I have about a passenger list I accessed at a well known genealogy site. The details are below and my question follows.

My ancestor, Alfred John Binks (A J Binks) 
Name:	A J Binks
Birth Date: abt 1870
Age: 30 
Port of Departure: River Plate, South America 
Arrival Date: 22 Oct 1900
Port of Arrival: Southampton, England 
Ports of Voyage: Ensenada, Montevideo, Santos, Rio de Janeiro, Bahia, Pernambuco, St Vincent, Lisbon, Vigo 
Ship Name: Magdalena 
Shipping Line:	Royal Mail Steam Packet Company Ltd 
Official Number:	96612 
Source Citation: Class: BT26; Piece: 170; Item: 25

I am concerned because on the actual page that my ancestor is shown, it states that the port of departure was NEW YORK. This appears to contradict the stated 'ports of voyage' on the title page. Can anybody tell me if New York was indeed part of the regular sevice between River Plate and Southampton? If it wasn't, I have to presume that there is a filing error and the page that shows my ancestor must be from a different voyage.
Thank you. Tim Huskisson.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Tim--
I don't find anything that would indicate that New York was a regular call for the RMSP when the 'Magdalena' was in service.
The Shipslist does not List New York:
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/royalmail.html
and I find references to the 'Magdalena' being built for the Plate service and later being transferred to the Caribbean route about 1905. Nothing about New York.
The above, of course, is not written in stone, but it may indicate that there may be an error somewhere in the paperwork.

Bruce


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Tim and welcome to SN on your first interesting posting. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Tim, my apologies--- I completely overlooked the fact that this was your first post to our forum.
A warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia, it's good to have you as a member.
I hope you enjoy our site and all it has to offer.

Bruce


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I can find no evidence that MAGDALENA entered the port of New York before 20th of Feb 1906. She then made regular calls there the last one being on the 20th of Nov 1910. I therefor agree with Bruce that there is some error with the paperwork.
MAGDALENA has crew lists for 1900 at 
Southampton Archives
Southampton City Council
South Block
Civil Centre
Southampton
England
SO14 7LY
Archives Services Manager: Mrs SL Woolgar
Ph: 023 8083 2251/8
Fax: 023 8083 2156
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.southampton.gov.uk/leisure/archives/default.asp 

It may be worth looking at these for evidence of entry to the port of New York just to make sure.

Roger


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
This is in the National Archives.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...t&hdnsorttype=Reference&image1.x=0&image1.y=0
As Bruce and Roger said, no trace of her in New York before 1906


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

*Shipping news from The Times*

Hi Tim.

Welcome to the forum. Yes, definitely looks to be a mixup somewhere. Here are mentions of MAGDALENA in The Times around this time:

The Times, Tuesday, Sep 04, 1900
MAIL & SHIPPING INTELLIGENCE
(From Lloyd's, &c.)
The Royal Mail s. MAGDALENA, from Southampton
for Brazil and the River Plate, left Vigo at 9 a.m. on
Sunday.

The Times, Tuesday, Oct 02, 1900
MAIL & SHIPPING INTELLIGENCE
The MAGDALENA left Buenos Ayres at 5 p.m. on September 28
for Southampton.

The Times, Saturday, Oct 20, 1900
Advertisements
ROYAL MAIL STEAM PACKET COMPANY,
under Contract for Her Majesty's Mails to West Indies, Brazil,
and River Plate. Dates from Southampton:-
Madalena, 5362 tons, (To Sail) Oct. 26, Ports: Cherbourg, Vigo, Lisbon, St. Vincent, Pernambuco, Bahia, Rio, Monte Video, and Buenos Ayres.

The Times, Monday, Oct 22, 1900
MAIL & SHIPPING INTELLIGENCE
..
The Royal Mail s. MAGDALENA, from the River Plate
and Brazil for Southampton, left Lisbon at 6 p.m. on
Friday.

Here is the corresponding passenger list item held by the National Archives (UK): Item BT 26/170/25

On the page that your ancestor is listed, where it says port of departure was New York, what other information is there? Does it have the ship arriving at Southampton on Oct 22? If so, I could check The Times to see which other ships arrived at that port on the same day. Any additional info you can provide from that sheet may help to narrow down the search. If it contains just a list of passengers and nothing else, then I guess you're back to square one.

regards,
Martin


----------



## timhuskisson (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thank you.*

Thank you very much for your replies. Since posting my message here, I discovered that there are MANY serious filing errors at the said genealogy site with regard to their ships passenger lists. The scan that I downloaded turned out to be a passenger list for the SS St Paul. Best regards, Tim.


----------



## Lee Rofix (Feb 13, 2009)

hallo everybody
i am researching my family history on my fathers side. It appears that my grandfather was born at 14.30 hrs. on 10th Sept. 1900 aboard the SS Magdalela (96612) at sea. I am trying to find the passenger list and also the ships route for that date. Can anybody help? The name in question is Robert Rofix and my name is Lee Rofix. tel. xxxxxxxxxxx. With regards.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Lee, a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia, it's good to have you onboard.
I have taken the liberty of removing your telephone number as we do not publish, because of internet privacy concerns, 'phone numbers, addresses or EMail addresses. Members may contact each other by our secure Private Message system and then exchange phone or address information.

Bruce


----------

